# Jamal Harrison Bryant and Dr. Thema Bryant Davis reality show



## Coffee (Oct 20, 2010)

The son and daughter of Senior Bishop John Richard Bryant and Supervisor the Rev. Dr. Cecelia Williams Bryant will be featured on a reality show

The Rev. Dr. Jamal Harrison Bryant and Dr. Thema Bryant Davis, the son and daughter of Senior Bishop John Richard Bryant and Supervisor the Rev. Dr. Cecelia Williams Bryant, will be featured on a reality show. 

Beginning Tuesday, October 19 at 9:00 pm (EDT) Dr. Jamal and Dr. Thema will appear on _TV One_ reality show with the focus on assisting rap singers to break through and conquer their addictions.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2010)

ur





Coffee said:


> The son and daughter of Senior Bishop John Richard Bryant and Supervisor the Rev. Dr. Cecelia Williams Bryant will be featured on a reality show
> 
> The Rev. Dr. Jamal Harrison Bryant and Dr. Thema Bryant Davis, the son and daughter of Senior Bishop John Richard Bryant and Supervisor the Rev. Dr. Cecelia Williams Bryant, will be featured on a reality show.
> 
> Beginning Tuesday, October 19 at 9:00 pm (EDT) Dr. Jamal and Dr. Thema will appear on _TV One_ reality show with the focus on assisting rap singers to break through and conquer their addictions.



Thank you for sharing this Coffee.  :Rose:  

I hope all is going well with you.  I missed following up with you after your surgery earlier this year.  I pray all is well.  Your hair is 'groooooooooowwwwwing' beautifully.    

Blessings.  :Rose:


----------



## gn1g (Oct 20, 2010)

my my my.                                                      .


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2010)

gn1g said:


> my my my.                                                      .



I know... _my my my._   Bryant is doing a lot of 'reality' shows lately.  

I dunno.... 

I wish it were a man without a scandal over his head. "Good Works" are not the answer.  It's a cover for a man who has not publicly repented .  

And I mean no disrespect to Coffee's thread.  I'm sorry for any offense.  

But I am fed up with these spotlight preachers who are 'known' for scandal and are profiting from it.  No repentence, just in the spotlight knowing that folks are drawn into the drama he has been embrawled in and he is being watched simply because of his scandal appeal.  

It's just that these preachers need to set an un-spotted example with an attitude that says, "God if I lose it all, then so be it, for I'd rather lose i [the riches and the fame, my stand on the pulpit] than lose relationship with you." 

They need to do a Psalm 51 .... _"Take not your Holy Spirit from me."_

And for this cause I simply do not respect him.     His actions speak he can do whatever he wants to do and not pay the penalty of sitting down and staying out of the spotlight.  He's in the way of a righteous man, whom the world needs to see and know that there are true men of God in this earth who have fled temptation and render unto God their total surrender and service unto Him. 

I speak without malice.  My heart is not to cause contention among any of us here.  :Rose:  I cannot think of anyone in the forum more precious than each of you ladies.    I'm simply not cheering on these pastors who need to in the light of God and not the spotlight of TV drama.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 21, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I know... _my my my._   Bryant is doing a lot of 'reality' shows lately.
> 
> I dunno....
> 
> ...


 
No disrespect taken; I think it's sad that he's doing a reality show, and doesn't have his house in order. My prayer is that God cleans house of these "so called Preachers"; those who are following money and man, and they're not about doing God's work. I posted it, to get others opinion re the reality show.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2010)

Coffee said:


> No disrespect taken; I think it's sad that he's doing a reality show, and doesn't have his house in order. My prayer is that God cleans house of these "so called Preachers"; those who are following money and man, and they're not about doing God's work. I posted it, to get others opinion re the reality show.


 
Thanks Coffee  

I've just has enough of the mess. We have so many honorable men and women of God and yet the ones in the spotlight are the scandal ho's. It is not representative of the Body of Christ and the integrity of the Church. 

bryant has been on two other shows [that I am aware of] and one being 'Omarosa' which was a 'batchlorette' type of show; the other was Jo Jo the two brothers Jo de ce who have struggled with alcholism; "Bryant" is there as their 'saviour' ??? 

I mean, it looks to me that he is trying to take the focus off of his unrepented mess, and coming off as some super hero. 

I am so not impressed with his mess. He is not all that. He needs to demonstrate the background and not the forefront. He's just a bad example to be in the spotlight. Very bad. The world needs to see the true men of honour who did not yield to sin in order to win. And we have them, plenty of them. Good Men of God. 

Blessings Coffee... :Rose:


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 21, 2010)

What did he do?


----------



## Krymsonkween (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with all of the post.  I find it so sad when people put aside those that labor with and follow after the ones in it for the fame and fortune.

You have many good pastor's and ministe'sr that labor with your daily.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> What did he do?


 
Right here, Volver...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ch...mal-bryant-files-divorce-wife-files-also.html

* Big Sigh *


----------



## yodie (Oct 21, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, my first thoughts were, he sure is doing alot of reality shows. Reality shows are okay, but is he the right person to lead these people? I cringe when I see him. I also cringe every time I see Zachery Tims on tv and hosting TBN as well. Nobody is perfect or without forgiveness, but....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2010)

yodie said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, my first thoughts were, he sure is doing alot of reality shows. Reality shows are okay, but is he the right person to lead these people? I cringe when I see him. I also cringe every time I see Zachery Tims on tv and hosting TBN as well. Nobody is perfect or without forgiveness, but....


 
I am quite dissappointed with Zachary Tims... quite!   We 'grew up' in the same Ministry in Maryland and I remember the 'fire' he and his wife had for the Lord.   Zach came in from the 'hood' so to speak at a young age and he just flourished the growth of the Lord.   

There is  big group of us, that were out in the streets ministering and bringing all kinds of people to the Lord; we'd have picnics and music in the parks, of local neighborhoods and just gave it all to the residents, and Zach was 'there', do you hear me?  Zach was there and on fire !!!    

During one of our Churches street missions, he was shot in the foot.  It was in a rough neighborhood, but that didn't stop him from going back out there and he was leading even more people to God.  And no one was ever forced to pray or to come to our Church, God was bringing in the harvest of souls and it was an awesome thing to see.   

Not long later, Zach met his wife at our Church and they married and it was beautiful.  They were a beautiful couple who not only looked good together, but also flowed in the Lord together.   It was a little later that our Pastor began sending out certain couples to begin new Churches in other parts of the country.   Zach and his wife was among them and they were sent to Florida.  Several of our members relocated in Florida to help get them started and stabilized as is the normal process when new Pastors are sent to begin a new location.   

In just a few (and I mean a few) short years, they grew into two (2) Churches in both Orlando and in Kissimee, Florida.   

I can say this... I was shocked to hear that he was involved in an indiscretion.   A beautiful wife, who was faithful to him, a beautiful mother to their beautiful children and he.... chose to mess up.  

Do I forgive him?   Yes, but I am not happy with what he chose to do and I do not understand how in Heaven's name, he is still 'leading'.    It's not right.  It's giving the wrong impression of the Body, that we can 'cheat' and still be in leadership.   I'm not saying that he hasn't repented, of course not.  As a matter of fact, knowing him as I did, I know he has.   However, with all of the ills of divorce, we do not need to have a man in leadership who has recently divorced and by his own error.   It's not a good example, as it gives the message to other Christians who are weak/weaker that they too can just up and divorce at the drop of a hat or when the wife doesn't make coffee or the husband doesn't take out the trash.   No!  Marriage is not like that.  Marriage is meant to work it out and if you're gonna fight someone than let it be the devil and not each other.  

Hey Precious Yodie.... I said all that just to agree with you about TBN.   

You know I'm sleepy when I get like this.   

Sweet sleep angel girl.   

Sweet Blessings to everyone.


----------



## yodie (Oct 22, 2010)

Its just sad. What's even sadder is that now Riva Tims' destiny has been altered because of the choice he made. Jamal Bryant, I imagine the reality show is a 'blessing' for his bank account, but he needs a time out. I agree that these indiscretions give the perception that its okay to sin and still lead. No! That's why the secular world just laughs at the Body of Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2010)

yodie said:


> Its just sad. What's even sadder is that now Riva Tims' destiny has been altered because of the choice he made. Jamal Bryant, I imagine the reality show is a 'blessing' for his bank account, but he needs a time out. I agree that these indiscretions give the perception that its okay to sin and still lead. No! That's why the secular world just laughs at the Body of Christ.



Exactly Yodie.  It's hypocracy in the highest form.  To preach not to do these things and then be knee deep in the mess.  And I do mean 'mess' [if your know what I mean ... by 'mess'  ]

This is what I do not like.  Zach and Riva's ministry was 'under' our Pastor's direction; however, somehow, they became under the head of Paula and Randy White, who are not also divorced and both have never stopped preaching.  

There's a 'pattern' here of 'follow the leader', that if so and so divorced anc can still preach, then I don't have to work at my marriage either.  This is one of the reasons, this spirit is growing so rampantly in the Church.   

Too many folks are messing up and without penalty.   If they for one minute thought that they could lose their Ministry and title, they'd think first, before messing up their marriages and other areas of their lives.    

They are playing on 'forgiveness' and in my opinion, forgiveness is being exploited, especially when they are still in the pulpit.  You cannot just say, 'I'm sorry', and continue on as if all is okay.  It is not okay. Lives have been severely affected and in many casees, destroyed.  And the preacher still gets to move on as if nothing ever happened?  How about those who were hurt in the mess of their mess?  Those who are sitll trying to climb their way back to daylight; to rise above the waters which have drwoned their hopes and dreams.   What about the promises which were broken?  What about the time spent in hurt and pain and endless prayers and choked up tears until they just could not cry anymore.  

And what about the children?  Who are now subjected to every spiked whisper and shame because they cannot answer the painful query, "Where's my Daddy?"  Why is Mommie crying?   Why are we not a family anymore? 

Something is out of order with this and it's not God. 

They need to step down for their light is not guiding those who follow in the right direction. They have forsaken the true meaning of Ministry.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 22, 2010)

I feel sorry for the infidelity (took me several minutes to find out what had transpired...and I assume there is more than one J. Bryant in the criminal system lolol) but are people more concerned with his divorce than their actions on the side of their marriage?  In other words, do you think he should return to leading a ministry if he and his wife stayed married through infidelities and that as a divorced pastor, he should quit?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I feel sorry for the infidelity (took me several minutes to find out what had transpired...and I assume there is more than one J. Bryant in the criminal system lolol) but are people more concerned with his divorce than their actions on the side of their marriage? In other words, do you think he should return to leading a ministry if he and his wife stayed married through infidelities and that as a divorced pastor, he should quit?


 
NO! He needs to sit down and allow someone to lead who has not committed adultery. It's not a free pass for someone to do this and consider the damage it's done to the Body of Christ. Infidelity is not good leadership. What is says is that, they can do this and still continue on 'business as usual'. Well, they cannot. 

Our faith is based upon being FAITHFUL! We teach and preach this; it's in the bylaws of the position of a Pastor, Teacher, Minister. If they cheat,then they are giving license to others who have this weakness, to do the same rather than strengthen themselves not to yield unto this temptation. 

I hope I'm making sense here, for I am not being a rhetoric. 

The Bible tells us to flee youthful lusts; to fless temptation, to not allow satan to get the advantage of us. 

NOW if a Minister is called to do teach these things, than he has to LIVE IT and to be the example not to yield unto his weaknesses. PERIOD! How else are others to follow his/her example?

Temptations to sin is a part of life. We are in this earth where there is absolutely no escape from temptations, nonetheless, we have the Holy Spirit within us to lead and guide us AWAY from temptation and it is NOT all that hard for anyone to do. 

These men did not have to yield to sleeping with anyone outside of their marriages. They did not! Yet their chose to do so anyway. Therefore what they are teaching to their followers is that, "they can yield and still continue on as if they never did."

God wants us to flee from it and to teach and strengthen others to do the same. It is not that hard to do. And I've just about had it with all of the excuses for it. 

Not ALL men are sleeping around. What's is so special about Jamaal Bryant and Zachary Tims, that they get to do it and still be in the limelight and promoted as good leaders. That's a bunch of mess and I'm not hearing it. 

I have a higher level of intelligence than that and no one is going to tell me that these two men and others like them are entitled to a free pass. I am not that naive. And it hasn't got a thing to do with forgiveness. It's simply a matter of honor and accountability. To be a leader one has to have accountability and to live up to it. These men have proven that they do not have what it takes to be accountable and trustworthy. 

Case Closed! 

--------------

GV... I'm not sounding off at you, Dear one.  I've just about had it with all of the nonsense that's been going on that's all. My response is not about you or your question personally. By now, you ought to know me, if not you will.  

Blessings to you. Okay? :Rose:


----------



## yodie (Oct 22, 2010)

Shimmie, my responses are in blue.


Shimmie said:


> Exactly Yodie.  It's hypocracy in the highest form.  To preach not to do these things and then be knee deep in the mess.  And I do mean 'mess' [if your know what I mean ... by 'mess'  ]
> 
> This is what I do not like.  Zach and Riva's ministry was 'under' our Pastor's direction; however, somehow, they became under the head of Paula and Randy White, who are not also divorced and both have never stopped preaching.
> 
> ...



Amen! Amen!


----------



## yodie (Oct 22, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I feel sorry for the infidelity (took me several minutes to find out what had transpired...and I assume there is more than one J. Bryant in the criminal system lolol) but are people more concerned with his divorce than their actions on the side of their marriage?  In other words, do you think he should return to leading a ministry if he and his wife stayed married through infidelities and that as a divorced pastor, he should quit?


 
Hi Volver,

I can only speak for myself and say that I'm more concerned about him being a leader than with finding out the facts about his divorce. Divorce is nothing knew. Whatever happens in a divorce is best kept between a man and a woman. However, I do have issue when pastors commit offenses against the covenant they made between their spouse and God AND STILL lead God's people without any time to reflect, repent for their sin and seek God for restoration. I would still feel this way whether he remained married to his wife or not.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2010)

yodie said:


> Amen! Amen!


 
Hey Yodie, I was looking at my post that you quoted and I Looked... and Looked at it and wondered 'when did I change the font color to 'blue'.   

It took me a whole minute to figure it out that it was *your *responses in blue under mine.   

Girrrrlllll, don't be messing with me....      Pray for me. It's Friday and I'm spinning  

Anyhooo, you've spoken a rich word in blue font and all colors of the Word. 

Remember the battle when Moses was standing with his rod, and as his arms got heavy, the rod (staff) would lower and when it lowered, the children of God were losing the battle. Each time, Moses was able to raise the staff, they were winning the battle. 

So Aaron and Ur stepped in and held up the arms of Moses, their leader, and the children of God proceeded to win the battle unto total victory. 

A LEADER MUST keep up / maintain the standard of God in order for the blessings of God and the honour of God and honour to the Church and the Body, to continue to flow. 

How is the world going to respect 'us' if we can't handle the temptation of 'getting it 'on the side' and expect to slide on by without recourse? 

I said it in blue, but it's still _black and white_ in the Word of God.


----------



## yodie (Oct 22, 2010)

Shimmie, didn't mean to confuse you. Lol!! I edited that thread to note that my responses are in blue.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2010)

yodie said:


> @Shimmie, didn't mean to confuse you. Lol!! I edited that thread to note that my responses are in blue.


 
    Yodie don't pay me no mind. I'm still 'perfecting' my typos.  

And guess what? Blue is among my most favorite of colors. I love the color blue.  

And I love you too, angel. 

I just gotta 'whip' some of these here 'Ministers' into shape. :hardslap: 

They are messing with my_ Chi and Feng Shui_... stuff is outta order! 

*Side Note to Everyone:*     No, Shimmie is not into Chinese Astrology, I just used the terms Chi and Feng Shui, to make a point to those who feel these Ministers should remain in the pulpit. Can someone guess what the point is? 

That even the slightest thing spoken or done out of order (such as Feng Shui, etc.) and cause a riff in the Body of Christ.   If we would not have a Buddah in the pulpit, How much more a man who has sinned against his marriage, adding a ripple effect into the Body of Christ. 

So ... thanks Yodie for putting up with my rants and for sharing the term 'ripple effect' which speaks volumns. 

Blessings and Love and............ "the color *'Blue'*. to you.


----------

